# SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build



## Reed Lukens

SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


So this month is open for any type of slingshot.
Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions.

The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.

The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and once again - Must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, November 30th 2022

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this November 2022 SOTM thread. 
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (October 31st, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## Jcharmin92

Well I held off last month so I guess I'll start this one off here's one of my original frame designs but built to different specs. This one is a half inch thick 85 mm wide at the forks and the fork tips are roughly 22 mm OD green and black g10. I forgot to date my first picture but I took a screenshot of the time stamp on it has about another days worth of work and it'll be finished up and ready for a new home!


----------



## Reed Lukens

🤠 🍻  Nice job Jon @Jcharmin92  🍻 🤠


----------



## Sandstorm

@Jcharmin92 Ehh I guess it’s alright.. 
🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥😍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> @Jcharmin92 Ehh I guess it’s alright..
> 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥😍


That's what I was thinking maybe once it's polish it'll look a little better LOL 😂


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> That's what I was thinking maybe once it's polish it'll look a little better LOL 😂


Well guess I can jump the sand box of g10 with ya 🤠


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Well guess I can jump the sand box of g10 with ya 🤠


Sounds like a plan! Can't wait to see what you come up with 😁


----------



## Jcharmin92

Reed Lukens said:


> 🤠 🍻  Nice job Jon @Jcharmin92  🍻 🤠


Thank you Reed!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Alrighty here is my first entry minus a custom 🌶 mosaic pin that's on its way and a lanyard hole.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Heres the start to my second entry


----------



## Portboy

Nice 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Nice 👍


Thanks brother! Got another yet to come 😂


----------



## devils son in law

Jcharmin92 said:


> Heres the start to my second entry
> View attachment 379149
> View attachment 379146
> View attachment 379145
> View attachment 379147
> View attachment 379148
> View attachment 379150


Wow! That Grapel frame is pretty, Jcharm !! 👍


----------



## Sandstorm

Very nice Jon!


----------



## Show Me Slings

Sounds fun! I'm just a beginning builder, but I'll give it a shot! Get it... Shot?! Bahaha, I slay me. 😁


----------



## Jcharmin92

devils son in law said:


> Wow! That Grapel frame is pretty, Jcharm !! 👍


Thanks man! It's a pretty cool looking shooter 😁


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> Very nice Jon!


Thank you Ryan!


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## andypandy1

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 379171


Looking forward to that


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Well I held off last month so I guess I'll start this one off here's one of my original frame designs but built to different specs. This one is a half inch thick 85 mm wide at the forks and the fork tips are roughly 22 mm OD green and black g10. I forgot to date my first picture but I took a screenshot of the time stamp on it has about another days worth of work and it'll be finished up and ready for a new home!
> View attachment 379102
> View attachment 379103
> View attachment 379104
> View attachment 379105
> View attachment 379106
> View attachment 379107


If she was 80mm wide, I would have to send a pack of hounds to fetch that one up....


----------



## Portboy

Got a good one planned just have make this first . Just cut out give me couple more hours be done


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> If she was 80mm wide, I would have to send a pack of hounds to fetch that one up....


Haha you must go through ton dog kibble 🐶


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Haha you must go through ton dog kibble 🐶


Only the best...but the trouble is they are all uncut males. They always get hung up with stray Gips on the way.


----------



## andypandy1

Slide-Easy said:


> If she was 80mm wide, I would have to send a pack of hounds to fetch that one up....


That’s your sweet spot for fork width huh?


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Only the best...but the trouble is they are all uncut males. They always get hung up with stray Gips on the way.
> [lol


----------



## Slide-Easy

andypandy1 said:


> That’s your sweet spot for fork width huh?


OTT 80mm pinched or 85mm thumb-supported. Joseph showed me just how comfortable a small fork can be. Joey reinforced it with the LBS he sent me. I really wish that both my JJCC were 80mm instead of 85mm. Then John(CroMag) sent me a surprise fork, late Sept, that was 80mm wide and something clicked.


----------



## Portboy

Ok profiled just run up couple grits


----------



## Reed Lukens

That looks great Jason! 
I'm loving the purple Jon! 
You guys are all really kicking it this month. 
Hopefully I'll be able to move my hand soon and get back to building here myself. I've had everything set for the last 2 months... and it's all still sitting here. Hey! I can move my fingers!... not my wrist or thumb yet... lol.
Still a typing lefty... lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> If she was 80mm wide, I would have to send a pack of hounds to fetch that one up....


We could always make that happen and keep those pups happy 😁. I have just enough OD green for 1 more.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Thanks reed!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Entry #2 finished up 👍


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> We could always make that happen and keep those pups happy 😁. I have just enough OD green for 1 more.
> View attachment 379177
> 
> View attachment 379178


Kindness Begets Kindness...


----------



## skarrd

Dang ! the gate just opened and @Jcharmin92 is out with 2 finishers @Portboy and @Ibojoe coming on strong,better get my horse saddled up,LOL gonna be an awesome one


----------



## devils son in law

I agree skarrd ! I love the look of that Jade G10 and then Jcharm drops the Purple bomb ........


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Dang ! the gate just opened and @Jcharmin92 is out with 2 finishers @Portboy and @Ibojoe coming on strong,better get my horse saddled up,LOL gonna be an awesome one


Haha I know it hopefully we see a lot of builds this month!


----------



## Jcharmin92

devils son in law said:


> I agree skarrd ! I love the look of that Jade G10 and then Jcharm drops the Purple bomb ........


I had to do it! It turned out quite nice 😁


----------



## Portboy

November 3, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Portboy

Thin line hunter frame guys easy on pocket nothing more you need . Like thin frames


----------



## Reed Lukens

Beautiful job Jason, I was going to make one last month for the SOTM, then the wrist... lol. I found a bowed out 1" polycarbonate cutting board a couple months back... Hopefully soon I can shave an Apex Ergo out of it.


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Thin line hunter frame guys easy on pocket nothing more you need . Like thin frames
> View attachment 379200
> 
> View attachment 379201
> 
> View attachment 379199
> 
> View attachment 379196
> 
> View attachment 379197
> 
> View attachment 379198


thats a beauty,like the video also


----------



## bottlecap

You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. 
Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in Inkscape to get an idea of how I was going to put it together. 
Cut out the basic shapes and started the glue-ups. Here's where I'm at as of today...





















































T


----------



## Cass

Wow! Everyone really hit the ground running, I have no idea, but would like to try this month, but not feeling it yet😢😢


----------



## Jcharmin92

Round 3 coming in hot! Going with Mojave brown with red liners and possibly brass pins. Plan to knock it out tomorrow 🙂🌶🔥


----------



## Sharker

Hello, I have one slingshot under construction


----------



## Sharker

Today I set some pins


----------



## Reed Lukens

🤠 🍻  Very Nice @Sharker  🍻 🤠
Looks like you're off to a great start


----------



## Jcharmin92

Some more progress on build 3. Going to put 1/4 brass pins in and a lanyard hole. Also going to set it up for tubes and flats!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Alrighty here's everything from me for this month haha entry #3


----------



## Reed Lukens

That's a beauty Jon  🍻 
Fantastic workmanship!


----------



## Sharker

Todays work. I hope, that epoxy is cured for evening, so I can sand flat the surface and set pins in fork tips too


----------



## Jcharmin92

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a beauty Jon  🍻
> Fantastic workmanship!


I appreciate that reed!


----------



## bottlecap

Jon, unbelievable skills!,...and Sharker, that thing's lookin' FINE!
Update...I think I'm done with the gluing, plenty of material to work with now,... shaping next...















T


----------



## Sandstorm

bottlecap said:


> Jon, unbelievable skills!,...and Sharker, that thing's lookin' FINE!
> Update...I think I'm done with the gluing, plenty of material to work with now,... shaping next...
> 
> View attachment 379299
> View attachment 379300
> T


So curious to see where you’re headed with this one! That thing’s stacked!


----------



## Sharker

I probably guess, what happen there, it lean over hand, when you hold handle, right?


----------



## bottlecap

Like this. Did some rough shaping with flap disc, hand tools from here, lots more shaping....


----------



## Sandstorm

bottlecap said:


> Like this. Did some rough shaping with flap disc, hand tools from here, lots more shaping....
> View attachment 379315


Oh wow. That’s going to be pretty neat.


----------



## bottlecap

Thanks Sandstorm,...neat is definitely a goal  
So filing is quiet enough to do in my shop so my Lady can still snooze away.
Got some done with my cups o'joe...
Next step will be square off the forks and gap then prelim 80g sanding but done for today...


----------



## Jcharmin92

bottlecap said:


> Thanks Sandstorm,...neat is definitely a goal
> So filing is quiet enough to do in my shop so my Lady can still snooze away.
> Got some done with my cups o'joe...
> Next step will be square off the forks and gap then prelim 80g sanding but done for today...
> 
> View attachment 379338
> View attachment 379339


Looking great! Extremely unique looking 👍👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Coming along.


----------



## bigdh2000

Since this is a free for all, no holds barred, it was suggested that I enter.

Slingshot #1: Started November 5, 2022 - Sideways Stacker


----------



## bigdh2000

...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.


----------



## bigdh2000

Understand, now that I have entered, the smack talking begins...


----------



## Portboy

bigdh2000 said:


> Understand, now that I have entered, the smack talking begins...


About time ya came out big guy 🤠


----------



## DGBurns42

Entry #1, started on Nov. 2nd, polished today (Nov. 7). Made from a tigerwood decking sample from Advanced Lumber that didn't really have the expected tiger-like stripes in the grain. After the long, mostly-by-hand sanding process I added some marbling to mimic tiger stripes by applying bits of mahogany stain before applying the final tung oil coat and polishing to 2000 grit. Banded up with some .66 GZK Anticoldand a chain pit pouch.


----------



## Sandstorm

DGBurns42 said:


> Entry #1, started on Nov. 2nd, polished today (Nov. 7). Made from a tigerwood decking sample from Advanced Lumber that didn't really have the expected tiger-like stripes in the grain. After the long, mostly-by-hand sanding process I added some marbling to mimic tiger stripes by applying bits of mahogany stain before applying the final tung oil coat and polishing to 2000 grit. Banded up with some .66 GZK Anticoldand a chain pit pouch.
> View attachment 379384
> 
> View attachment 379382
> 
> View attachment 379386
> 
> 
> View attachment 379387
> 
> View attachment 379391
> View attachment 379394
> 
> View attachment 379393
> 
> View attachment 379392


That turned out great. Looks like a really comfortable little shooter.


----------



## skarrd

bottlecap said:


> Jon, unbelievable skills!,...and Sharker, that thing's lookin' FINE!
> Update...I think I'm done with the gluing, plenty of material to work with now,... shaping next...
> 
> View attachment 379299
> View attachment 379300
> T


wow that looks promising


----------



## skarrd

bigdh2000 said:


> Since this is a free for all, no holds barred, it was suggested that I enter.
> 
> Slingshot #1: Started November 5, 2022 - Sideways Stacker
> 
> View attachment 379344
> 
> View attachment 379345
> 
> View attachment 379343
> 
> View attachment 379342


Whoo hoo this is getting Good


----------



## DGBurns42

Sandstorm said:


> That turned out great. Looks like a really comfortable little shooter.


Oh definitely! Never experienced a finger hole before and I'm impressed by how comfy it is. I made this one for my manager at work. I'll be putting up a few more pics with better lighting to display the faux grain / stain soon.


----------



## bottlecap

bigdh2000 said:


> Since this is a free for all, no holds barred, it was suggested that I enter.
> 
> Slingshot #1: Started November 5, 2022 - Sideways Stacker


Whoah, why am I reminded of this scene....


----------



## Reed Lukens

Man... you guys are really putting them out! I'm so jealous cause I can't even shoot yet. My buddy John started calling me lefty... lol. Turned out that my raidial bone was out of place... took a friend to find it and set it back in place last week, the swelling is gone and I'm on the mend now. A few more weeks and I'll be back in action.


----------



## andypandy1

A lot of great builds coming up, keep it up fellas. I’ll be posting pictures in a couple of weeks


----------



## bigdh2000

I see how it is...people talking about "might post pictures" or "will post pictures later"

....everybody is already running scared.

...and Reed over there giving excuses about an injured hand.


----------



## bigdh2000

Progress on #2 and #3


----------



## bigdh2000

Progress #1


----------



## DGBurns42

Some better lighting to display the faux grain (and apparently the imperfections) on the LBS.


----------



## Portboy

bigdh2000 said:


> I see how it is...people talking about "might post pictures" or "will post pictures later"
> 
> ....everybody is already running scared.
> 
> ...and Reed over there giving excuses about an injured hand.


Haha I post pics big boy 😁 I am not scared here we go I am banking on the natural guys old school for #2 😉 Toddy mule just a redhead hair under 80mm tip to tip 19mm tips ! Not what I was shooting for but what I got 🤷‍♂️ Road side rescue sugar maple 🍁 got some nice markings


----------



## Portboy

So got a crack or 2 but thinking most them are coming out on the rounding but there close to edge . So from past builds I know I catch one wrong on rounding it’s going pull a big sliver off and that be another problem I don’t want 🤷‍♂️ So dug them out packed with cinnamon and ca than flattened them again. See how this goes tomorrow


----------



## bigdh2000

Slingshot #1 Complete. Yes, it is natural canvas phenolic. Video explains more.


----------



## Portboy

bigdh2000 said:


> Slingshot #1 Complete. Yes, it is natural canvas phenolic. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379475
> 
> View attachment 379477
> 
> View attachment 379474
> 
> View attachment 379473
> 
> View attachment 379476
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingshot #1 Complete. Yes, it is natural canvas phenolic. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379475
> 
> View attachment 379477
> 
> View attachment 379474
> 
> View attachment 379473
> 
> View attachment 379476
> 
> 
> 
> Cool frame big guy but ya really need a 5 minute vid 🤷‍♂️
Click to expand...


----------



## bottlecap

Thing's beautiful, Dan.
Entry #2 started...
































Prepare ingredients, bake at 325 for 30 minutes...let cool to touch....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice work everyone. Keep it up. Good luck.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good Grief. Nuthin’ like a Free-For-All Forum Competition to bring out every nut job in North America who owns a spindle sander.😳😳😳😳😳😳😳🤣


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Good Grief. Nuthin’ like a Free-For-All Forum Competition to bring out every nut job in North America who owns a spindle sander.😳😳😳😳😳😳😳🤣


Ya exactly Mo your missing the train ya better get working on something 😀


----------



## bottlecap

Ended up giving it another ten minutes after this shot...looks like a plywood s'more....


----------



## Slide-Easy

bigdh2000 said:


> Slingshot #1 Complete. Yes, it is natural canvas phenolic. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379475
> 
> View attachment 379477
> 
> View attachment 379474
> 
> View attachment 379473
> 
> View attachment 379476


Great Day in The Morning!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Ya exactly Mo your missing the train ya better get working on something 😀


Some jackwagon bought short sanding drums….😳


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slide-Easy said:


> Great Day in The Morning!!!


I'm sorry Big Dan....


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Some jackwagon bought short sanding drums….😳
> View attachment 379499


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Man... you guys are really putting them out! I'm so jealous cause I can't even shoot yet. My buddy John started calling me lefty... lol. Turned out that my raidial bone was out of place... took a friend to find it and set it back in place last week, the swelling is gone and I'm on the mend now. A few more weeks and I'll be back in action.
> View attachment 379406


oh man,that sucks,get better soon


----------



## skarrd

bigdh2000 said:


> Slingshot #1 Complete. Yes, it is natural canvas phenolic. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379475
> 
> View attachment 379477
> 
> View attachment 379474
> 
> View attachment 379473
> 
> View attachment 379476


WOW! That is a beauty all the way around


----------



## skarrd

Still searching for idea,motivation and a perfect fork


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


>


Zappa really dude hahaha you got problems


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Some jackwagon bought short sanding drums….😳
> View attachment 379499


You jackass haha I did same thing lol . I was mad 😡 not worth trouble send them back


----------



## skarrd

Zappa da Man,,,,,,,,,,,or one of them anyway,LOL


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Zappa da Man,,,,,,,,,,,or one of them anyway,LOL


Zappa has good tunes and bad tunes lol . Think the album we in it for the money sings a song helium haha listen that on purple mic’s hahaha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Zappa really dude hahaha you got problems


I thought you knew that, Jason.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> You jackass haha I did same thing lol . I was mad 😡 not worth trouble send them back


Not only that I bought three packs in three different grits. I should have bought a roll of duct tape at the same time. And three grits?? No need on a spindle destroyer as far as I can tell.


----------



## Portboy

Ok boys not sure this working out but here I am 🤦‍♂️ Need some band grooves next


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ok boys not sure this working out but here I am 🤦‍♂️ Need some band grooves next
> View attachment 379520
> 
> View attachment 379521
> 
> View attachment 379518
> 
> View attachment 379516
> 
> View attachment 379517
> 
> View attachment 379515
> 
> View attachment 379519


Looks good to me!


----------



## bottlecap

Little more work on #2


















...


----------



## Portboy

Well definitely a poor man’s build 🤷‍♂️ She has cracks the whole nine but dang shoots awesome it’s on the money 💰. I get finish on it and make the decision if needs a ca top coat . She probably not going win anything but dang what a shooter I am surprised


----------



## Reed Lukens

That looks like a great shooter Jason, very nice 🤠🍻


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Well definitely a poor man’s build 🤷‍♂️ She has cracks the whole nine but dang shoots awesome it’s on the money 💰. I get finish on it and make the decision if needs a ca top coat . She probably not going win anything but dang what a shooter I am surprised
> View attachment 379562
> 
> View attachment 379567
> 
> View attachment 379568
> 
> View attachment 379569
> 
> View attachment 379566
> 
> View attachment 379564
> 
> View attachment 379571
> 
> View attachment 379563
> 
> View attachment 379565
> 
> View attachment 379570


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 379582


That’s the funniest looking hound I’ve ever seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Ok boys not sure this working out but here I am 🤦‍♂️ Need some band grooves next
> View attachment 379520
> 
> View attachment 379521
> 
> View attachment 379518
> 
> View attachment 379516
> 
> View attachment 379517
> 
> View attachment 379515
> 
> View attachment 379519


Dang that’s sweet Jason!!


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Dang that’s sweet Jason!!


Thanks 😊


----------



## Roll Fast

OK. So this SOTM got me carried away again. Portboy got me going on Binding Posts and I did up a prototype. 
Built a few different versions on the original Mini Sidewinder including a rubber band shooter as well as a leather tabbed one in case the latex did not handle the hole and binding post well.
As it turns out, the oak veneered plywood one with the black paracord wrap works real well and is very comfortable.
Came home from the service at the cenotaph yesterday and it seemed like I needed some time to myself smacking cans with 1/4" steel ammo and the new Sidewinder. About 200 shots and the latex is holding together well. Maybe this will work.......
90 mm x 130 mm x 12 mm thick with 18 mm x 12 mm x 250 mm blue Theraband latex.
So there you go for what its worth. Thanks Portboy!!! And to who ever started this!!!


----------



## andypandy1

Alright boys this is what I got so far. Everything is glued up and just waiting for the Epoxy to cure, will start shaping later next week. There was a gap between the scales because I sanded the core down at an angle to cant the forks, added some suede leather to fill in the void so hopefully everything goes to plan. Fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## Portboy

Nice lot frames boys 😀


----------



## bottlecap

REAL beauties!


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 379631
> View attachment 379632
> View attachment 379633
> View attachment 379634
> View attachment 379635
> View attachment 379636
> View attachment 379637
> View attachment 379638
> View attachment 379639
> View attachment 379640


Nice 👍🏻 to have ya in the game Cass that’s one heck of a turtle 🐢 bro


----------



## 202

Roll Fast said:


> OK. So this SOTM got me carried away again. Portboy got me going on Binding Posts and I did up a prototype.
> Built a few different versions on the original Mini Sidewinder including a rubber band shooter as well as a leather tabbed one in case the latex did not handle the hole and binding post well.
> As it turns out, the oak veneered plywood one with the black paracord wrap works real well and is very comfortable.
> Came home from the service at the cenotaph yesterday and it seemed like I needed some time to myself smacking cans with 1/4" steel ammo and the new Sidewinder. About 200 shots and the latex is holding together well. Maybe this will work.......
> 90 mm x 130 mm x 12 mm thick with 18 mm x 12 mm x 250 mm blue Theraband latex.
> So there you go for what its worth. Thanks Portboy!!! And to who ever started this!!!


Very nice!
I’m interested in the way you attached the rubber bands to the pouch. I can’t see it clearly in the pictures.
Can you please share a close up picture and technique used?


----------



## 202

A lot of awesome frames! Tough decision for the judges.


----------



## Roll Fast

202 said:


> Very nice!
> I’m interested in the way you attached the rubber bands to the pouch. I can’t see it clearly in the pictures.
> Can you please share a close up picture and technique used?


Here are a few photos of how I tie those off. Probably should be in another thread as there is a lot of detail.
This ribbon is nice but I've used old bands cut into thin strips, string and old elastics. They all work but the keys for me are the hemostats and the string loop for the pull through. I use 4 wraps, lay the string loop and then one wrap over that. Then pull the string through. Does not take much to hold it.
Hope that helps.


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 379631
> View attachment 379632
> View attachment 379633
> View attachment 379634
> View attachment 379635
> View attachment 379636
> View attachment 379637
> View attachment 379638
> View attachment 379639
> View attachment 379640


Beauty,remindds me of a Kentucky rifle for some reason,glad to see you creating again


----------



## 202

Roll Fast said:


> Here are a few photos of how I tie those off. Probably should be in another thread as there is a lot of detail.
> This ribbon is nice but I've used old bands cut into thin strips, string and old elastics. They all work but the keys for me are the hemostats and the string loop for the pull through. I use 4 wraps, lay the string loop and then one wrap over that. Then pull the string through. Does not take much to hold it.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you. I was referring to the frame below and the attachment to the pouch as it doesn’t look to be the regular wrap and tuck method.


----------



## andypandy1

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 379631
> View attachment 379632
> View attachment 379633
> View attachment 379634
> View attachment 379635
> View attachment 379636
> View attachment 379637
> View attachment 379638
> View attachment 379639
> View attachment 379640


That came out real nice man, some tough competition this month for sure.


----------



## Roll Fast

202 said:


> Thank you. I was referring to the frame below and the attachment to the pouch as it doesn’t look to be the regular wrap and tuck method.


Oh, my apologies!
That is just a single knot. Half a square knot so to speak........


----------



## 202

Roll Fast said:


> Oh, my apologies!
> That is just a single knot. Half a square knot so to speak........


No worries! Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens

This has been a killer month so far and it's not even half over 🤠🍻 
Great work guys, keep'em coming!


----------



## Ibojoe

Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame. 



















































Thanks for givin her a look.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


Wow 🤩 that’s pretty sharp fella that wood combo is something ♥ Awesome frame I can hear the hounds tonguing already haha


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> OK. So this SOTM got me carried away again. Portboy got me going on Binding Posts and I did up a prototype.
> Built a few different versions on the original Mini Sidewinder including a rubber band shooter as well as a leather tabbed one in case the latex did not handle the hole and binding post well.
> As it turns out, the oak veneered plywood one with the black paracord wrap works real well and is very comfortable.
> Came home from the service at the cenotaph yesterday and it seemed like I needed some time to myself smacking cans with 1/4" steel ammo and the new Sidewinder. About 200 shots and the latex is holding together well. Maybe this will work.......
> 90 mm x 130 mm x 12 mm thick with 18 mm x 12 mm x 250 mm blue Theraband latex.
> So there you go for what its worth. Thanks Portboy!!! And to who ever started this!!!


Looks great Ed…..question if I may ? 

In the pic of the binding posts with the bands attached, it looks like the latex really gets pulled down into the holes, so i was wondering if you were using a neoprene /rubber washer or spacer on them to protect the latex from being cut at the edges of the metal ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


You’re being much too humble Joe, that is gorgeous…..you always have some of the prettiest woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Ed…..question if I may ?
> 
> In the pic of the binding posts with the bands attached, it looks like the latex really gets pulled down into the holes, so i was wondering if you were using a neoprene /rubber washer or spacer on them to protect the latex from being cut at the edges of the metal ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Ya know I thinking about that if he had some gasket punches could probably make some out thicker leather keep it diy . That’s I would do


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 379631
> View attachment 379632
> View attachment 379633
> View attachment 379634
> View attachment 379635
> View attachment 379636
> View attachment 379637
> View attachment 379638
> View attachment 379639
> View attachment 379640


Super nice Cass, hope you’re feeling better my friend. 
I agree with Steven [mention]skarrd [/mention] definitely has that Kentucky rifle look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Ya know I thinking about that if he had some gasket punches could probably make some out thicker leather keep it diy . That’s I would do


Great idea Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


*Great Day in The Morning!!*


----------



## Reed Lukens

🤠 🍻  Wow Joe  🍻 🤠
@Ibojoe


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


Very cool Joe!


----------



## Sharker

My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sharker said:


> My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir!


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Ed…..question if I may ?
> 
> In the pic of the binding posts with the bands attached, it looks like the latex really gets pulled down into the holes, so i was wondering if you were using a neoprene /rubber washer or spacer on them to protect the latex from being cut at the edges of the metal ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Good question Darrell.
There are a few prototypes of this laying around just waiting for the wood stove to get fired up when it gets good and cold. Some concepts worked when I thought they wouldn't and some didn't work when I thought they would.
The one shown has a 2mm deep flat bottomed counterbore from a 1/2" dia. forsner bit. The binding post is a very smooth aluminum and it really does pull that latex down in. Did not do anything special with the sanding either. 
What surprised me is that I tried a rubber washer without the counterbore and the bands failed after about 25 shots.
The set-up shown has probably 4 or 5 hundred shots on it with zero indication of any stress on the latex. That is as good or better than some of my wrap and tuck frames.........
That being said, my next contribution is two more Sidewinders with grooves for wrap and tuck band retention........
My name is Ed, and I "might" have a problem..........


----------



## Roll Fast

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


That is beautiful sir! And shiny to boot!
My favourite colour is shiny........


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Ya know I thinking about that if he had some gasket punches could probably make some out thicker leather keep it diy . That’s I would do


Leather washer is a good idea. 
Did try the leather tabs. That seems to work well.


----------



## Roll Fast

Sharker said:


> My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


That is a work of art!
Beautiful photography too!


----------



## bottlecap

What an impressive display of talent here, guys, WOW!.


----------



## Sharker

Jcharmin92 said:


> Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir!


Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment


----------



## Slide-Easy

Sharker said:


> My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


----------



## Cass

Ok, here is #2. Olive wood cutting board from Trader Joe's, 12.99 each!! So I picked through the stack and got all the good stuff. My take on the evo design, I found a good natural fork in one and made this. Had a crack which I filled with a special glow mineral. Kind of simple but it feels good in the hand, haven't banded up #1, and #2, but I will tomorrow. I am trying to keep busy.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Looking Great Guys 🤠🍻
Here's a pic of what we have so far -


----------



## Portboy

Sharker said:


> My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


Nice sharker 😀


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Ok, here is #2. Olive wood cutting board from Trader Joe's, 12.99 each!! So I picked through the stack and got all the good stuff. My take on the evo design, I found a good natural fork in one and made this. Had a crack which I filled with a special glow mineral. Kind of simple but it feels good in the hand, haven't banded up #1, and #2, but I will tomorrow. I am trying to keep busy.
> View attachment 379685
> View attachment 379686
> View attachment 379687
> View attachment 379688
> View attachment 379689
> View attachment 379690
> View attachment 379691
> View attachment 379692


Simply very pretty 🤩


----------



## Show Me Slings

This is entry #1 for me. The materials arrived Thursday Nov. 10, and I (called it) finished Saturday evening, Nov. 12th. 

The laminate core is made with linen inner and twill carbon fiber outer with g10 at the center. The palm swell includes another layer of g10 along with bloodwood and wenge. I made many mistakes, and I've got plenty of room for improvement. But overall, I'm happy with the results. Hope you guys like it. Now, I need to get started on #2! 😁


----------



## Jcharmin92

Cass said:


> Ok, here is #2. Olive wood cutting board from Trader Joe's, 12.99 each!! So I picked through the stack and got all the good stuff. My take on the evo design, I found a good natural fork in one and made this. Had a crack which I filled with a special glow mineral. Kind of simple but it feels good in the hand, haven't banded up #1, and #2, but I will tomorrow. I am trying to keep busy.
> View attachment 379685
> View attachment 379686
> View attachment 379687
> View attachment 379688
> View attachment 379689
> View attachment 379690
> View attachment 379691
> View attachment 379692


Looking great as usual Cass!


----------



## Reed Lukens

🤠 🍻  Nice Work  🍻 🤠
Looks like a great start @Show Me Slings


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my #1 entry. A modified tiny turtle with aluminum core, koa wood I had from a ukulele I made a while ago that matches a boot knife I made. Lots of curves, Nickel silver pins, and mosaic pins I made years ago. I was nice to keep my mind busy. Hope you like it, no finish, but hand sanded to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 379631
> View attachment 379632
> View attachment 379633
> View attachment 379634
> View attachment 379635
> View attachment 379636
> View attachment 379637
> View attachment 379638
> View attachment 379639
> View attachment 379640


Outstanding my brother. It is good work and good therapy too. Do it again!


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow! You guys are awesome 👏


----------



## Sharker

So many beautiful works so far


----------



## andypandy1

Ok gents most of the shaping was done today, still have a ways to go… have them forks nice and canted. 🎯


----------



## msturm

Oh man! The competition is steep this month. I picked the right month to jump in. I made a lot of progress yesterday. Purple Heart was toasted last week. I had some leftovers so I went with a favorite design.
Materials are Green G10 and Purple Heart. I have it sanded to 1500. With Ultra Gloss clear coat engine enamel for a waterproof, UV proof finish. I will post pics as soon as the sunshine comes out and I can get a good pic of the finished flip. I am loving this one!

Man. G10 really eats up band saw blades!


----------



## andypandy1

msturm said:


> Oh man! The competition is steep this month. I picked the right month to jump in. I made a lot of progress yesterday. Purple Heart was toasted last week. I had some leftovers so I went with a favorite design.
> Materials are Green G10 and Purple Heart. I have it sanded to 1500. With Ultra Gloss clear coat engine enamel for a waterproof, UV proof finish. I will post pics as soon as the sunshine comes out and I can get a good pic of the finished flip. I am loving this one!
> 
> Man. G10 really eats up band saw blades!
> View attachment 379736
> View attachment 379740
> View attachment 379741
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379738


Dope can’t wait to see it finished. Everyone is going crazy this month building 😂


----------



## Portboy

andypandy1 said:


> Dope can’t wait to see it finished. Everyone is going crazy this month building 😂


The forum right now


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

All these make me glad I DIDN’T have time for an entry because y’all are absolutely killing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## msturm




----------



## Island made

Incredible builds everyone!


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Incredible builds everyone!


Missing some island guy tho 🤷‍♂️ Ya know anything about that


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> Missing some island guy tho 🤷‍♂️ Ya know anything about that


Haha, we shall see….he might be working on something


----------



## Reed Lukens

🤠🍻 Killer Job Mike @msturm 🍻🤠


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


Wow!!! thats a Beauty ,and well put togethor Aces


----------



## skarrd

Sharker said:


> My work is finished now too, laminated on paper micarta core zebrano, walnut, purple heart, cocobolo and Brazilian Tulipwood pieces. I add brass pins and spacers for extra. Finished with shellac. Cheers!


Another beauiful frame


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Ok, here is #2. Olive wood cutting board from Trader Joe's, 12.99 each!! So I picked through the stack and got all the good stuff. My take on the evo design, I found a good natural fork in one and made this. Had a crack which I filled with a special glow mineral. Kind of simple but it feels good in the hand, haven't banded up #1, and #2, but I will tomorrow. I am trying to keep busy.
> View attachment 379685
> View attachment 379686
> View attachment 379687
> View attachment 379688
> View attachment 379689
> View attachment 379690
> View attachment 379691
> View attachment 379692


Very Nice,the wood is awesome as is the workmanship,Great one Cass


----------



## skarrd

andypandy1 said:


> Ok gents most of the shaping was done today, still have a ways to go… have them forks nice and canted. 🎯
> View attachment 379734
> 
> View attachment 379735


looking good


----------



## skarrd

msturm said:


> Oh man! The competition is steep this month. I picked the right month to jump in. I made a lot of progress yesterday. Purple Heart was toasted last week. I had some leftovers so I went with a favorite design.
> Materials are Green G10 and Purple Heart. I have it sanded to 1500. With Ultra Gloss clear coat engine enamel for a waterproof, UV proof finish. I will post pics as soon as the sunshine comes out and I can get a good pic of the finished flip. I am loving this one!
> 
> Man. G10 really eats up band saw blades!
> View attachment 379736
> View attachment 379740
> View attachment 379741
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379738


Man oh Man that is amazing looking ,that Purple is deep


----------



## andypandy1

Final shaping was done today added an index finger groove at the front of the frame, touched up the thumb pad area for a modified pinch brace. Tweaked the inner fork width area and made it a bit wider. I’ll start sanding tomorrow hopefully I’ll have this frame finished by the end of the week.


----------



## andypandy1

skarrd said:


> looking good


Thank you


----------



## msturm

@andypandy. That is coming along very well!


----------



## Portboy

andypandy1 said:


> Final shaping was done today added an index finger groove at the front of the frame, touched up the thumb pad area for a modified pinch brace. Tweaked the inner fork width area and made it a bit wider. I’ll start sanding tomorrow hopefully I’ll have this frame finished by the end of the week.
> View attachment 379775
> 
> View attachment 379777
> 
> View attachment 379776


Looking sweet man


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sharker said:


> Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment


Lol I had to say it. You are welcome my friend!


----------



## Portboy

Ok got finish on I am calling this mule done works good 👍 are we doing shooting vids ? Anyway here she is out the wild


----------



## andypandy1

Portboy said:


> Ok got finish on I am calling this mule done works good 👍 are we doing shooting vids ? Anyway here she is out the wild
> View attachment 379782
> 
> View attachment 379781
> 
> View attachment 379780
> 
> View attachment 379779


What a beauty


----------



## msturm

@Portboy I love a natty!


----------



## Portboy

andypandy1 said:


> What a beauty


I got lucky with this one ! Thank you 😊


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Ok got finish on I am calling this mule done works good 👍 are we doing shooting vids ? Anyway here she is out the wild
> View attachment 379782
> 
> View attachment 379781
> 
> View attachment 379780
> 
> View attachment 379779


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 379798


That’s a nice Ass sea dog . My friend had one was the best security system ever 😎


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> That’s a nice Ass sea dog . My friend had one was the best security system ever 😎


They can be pretty rough on a canine. I would rather have three dogs attacking me than one mule or donkey...and I am as country as corn.


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice job staying on that one Jason.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job staying on that one Jason.


Thanks Joe ♥


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> They can be pretty rough on a canine. I would rather have three dogs attacking me than one mule or donkey...and I am as country as corn.


He had two a mom and daughter he had german shepherds. The one dog got in pen and the mom kicked the dog right the head . Thought dog was dead but was just knock out . Old donkey doesn’t play nice haha


----------



## bottlecap

Just an update pic on my #2. No delusions of grandeur here guys, I know I have no biz being in this contest but I jumped in before the asteroid hit, , lol, but I still plan on finishing up my entries cuz I'm enjoying experimenting and crafting them up.
Keep up the great work!

Lots more sanding/shaping to go on this one...


----------



## Roll Fast

Second entry. Same as before (Sidewinder) but this time back to a regular old wrap and tuck.
This Sidewinder sure is a nice shooting frame. And easy to build as well.
Contoured the handle a little more than normal so the rope wrap stays tighter. Little details......
Pretty plain and simple and not on the same level as many of the builders here. But hey, she says it keeps me out from underfoot.


----------



## pmamolosr

Jcharmin92 said:


> Heres the start to my second entry
> View attachment 379149
> View attachment 379146
> View attachment 379145
> View attachment 379147
> View attachment 379148
> View attachment 379150


I would have to vote this one as the winner, I’m not being biased at all lol.


----------



## Jcharmin92

pmamolosr said:


> I would have to vote this one as the winner, I’m not being biased at all lol.


Lmao I would have to agree. It's a beaut


----------



## Bill Hays

Hmmm, let's see what I can make from this stuff.... G10 and Sonoran Ironwood


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Ok got finish on I am calling this mule done works good  are we doing shooting vids ? Anyway here she is out the wild
> View attachment 379782
> 
> View attachment 379781
> 
> View attachment 379780
> 
> View attachment 379779


Looks great Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bottlecap said:


> Just an update pic on my #2. No delusions of grandeur here guys, I know I have no biz being in this contest but I jumped in before the asteroid hit, , lol, but I still plan on finishing up my entries cuz I'm enjoying experimenting and crafting them up.
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Lots more sanding/shaping to go on this one...
> View attachment 379828


Tim, you have as much business or right to enter as anyone…….that is looking cool AF btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Second entry. Same as before (Sidewinder) but this time back to a regular old wrap and tuck.
> This Sidewinder sure is a nice shooting frame. And easy to build as well.
> Contoured the handle a little more than normal so the rope wrap stays tighter. Little details......
> Pretty plain and simple and not on the same level as many of the builders here. But hey, she says it keeps out from underfoot.


Looks great Ed, and a real shooter…..( gotta give credit to the Indian too though, not just the arrow ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Bill Hays said:


> Hmmm, let's see what I can make from this stuff.... G10 and Sonoran Ironwood
> 
> View attachment 379842
> View attachment 379842


I already like it Bill, just go ahead and send it on to me when done ( for testing of course, lol )  
Looking forward to seeing the final results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> They can be pretty rough on a canine. I would rather have three dogs attacking me than one mule or donkey...and I am as country as corn.


have seen what a mule bite will do to a mans face,im with ya on 3 dogs,even big dogs,horses just as bad,just not as ill tempered,lol


----------



## skarrd

bottlecap said:


> Just an update pic on my #2. No delusions of grandeur here guys, I know I have no biz being in this contest but I jumped in before the asteroid hit, , lol, but I still plan on finishing up my entries cuz I'm enjoying experimenting and crafting them up.
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Lots more sanding/shaping to go on this one...
> View attachment 379828


looks good from here,and we all in this togethor,im still searching for motivation myself


----------



## Slingshot28

Man this month is going to be insane


----------



## Bill Hays

Think I'm going to make this one...

Slightly modded Scorpion with adjustable lower fork... Design first, then I'll slice it up and make it:


----------



## Bill Hays

After slicing, then each part will be cut out and fitted:


----------



## andypandy1

Bill Hays said:


> After slicing, then each part will be cut out and fitted:
> 
> View attachment 379910


What an interesting design, looking forward to the pictures Mr.Bill


----------



## Portboy




----------



## Ibojoe

Very nice little Mule Jason!
Nice shootn too!


----------



## andypandy1

Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below








Scorpion Build (Pic Heavy)


First of all full credit for the Scorpion design goes to Mr. Bill Hays Big shoutout and huge thanks to Monroe for drawing up the template for me, @bigdh2000 for cutting up the core and scale since I do not own a bandsaw and Pablo54 for providing the Brown Linen Micarta. Final pictures are Lewis...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Portboy

andypandy1 said:


> Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion Build (Pic Heavy)
> 
> 
> First of all full credit for the Scorpion design goes to Mr. Bill Hays Big shoutout and huge thanks to Monroe for drawing up the template for me, @bigdh2000 for cutting up the core and scale since I do not own a bandsaw and Pablo54 for providing the Brown Linen Micarta. Final pictures are Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slingshotforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379967
> 
> View attachment 379966
> 
> View attachment 379972
> 
> View attachment 379971
> 
> View attachment 379964
> 
> View attachment 379968
> 
> View attachment 379963
> 
> View attachment 379969
> 
> View attachment 379965
> 
> View attachment 379970


That’s sharp


----------



## andypandy1

Portboy said:


> That’s sharp


Thanks pal


----------



## skarrd

andypandy1 said:


> Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion Build (Pic Heavy)
> 
> 
> First of all full credit for the Scorpion design goes to Mr. Bill Hays Big shoutout and huge thanks to Monroe for drawing up the template for me, @bigdh2000 for cutting up the core and scale since I do not own a bandsaw and Pablo54 for providing the Brown Linen Micarta. Final pictures are Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slingshotforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379967
> 
> View attachment 379966
> 
> View attachment 379972
> 
> View attachment 379971
> 
> View attachment 379964
> 
> View attachment 379968
> 
> View attachment 379963
> 
> View attachment 379969
> 
> View attachment 379965
> 
> View attachment 379970


Came out amazing looking,cool design


----------



## msturm

I would like to submit a second frame for your consideration. Cottonwood natural.

































Build video from Nov 19:


----------



## Cass

Nice! I love the grain😁😁


----------



## Cass

Well here is my #3. Olive wood again from Trader Joe's cutting board. 12.99 each, good grain from old growth trees. So I split this piece on the band saw, and then made a sandwich of g10, black and orange. Had some cracks which I filled, and then tried to carve the front, then filled in with some tin oxide that glows well . I hope you like it.


----------



## andypandy1

Cass said:


> Well here is my #3. Olive wood again from Trader Joe's cutting board. 12.99 each, good grain from old growth trees. So I split this piece on the band saw, and then made a sandwich of g10, black and orange. Had some cracks which I filled, and then tried to carve the front, then filled in with some tin oxide that glows well . I hope you like it.
> View attachment 380111
> View attachment 380112
> View attachment 380113
> View attachment 380114
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> View attachment 380118
> View attachment 380119


Very nice way to make that olive wood pop


----------



## skarrd

msturm said:


> I would like to submit a second frame for your consideration. Cottonwood natural.
> View attachment 380083
> 
> View attachment 380084
> 
> View attachment 380082
> 
> View attachment 380081
> 
> 
> Build video from Nov 19:


NICE,like the "wrinckles" on the side there,is that from bending/twisting as it grew?


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Well here is my #3. Olive wood again from Trader Joe's cutting board. 12.99 each, good grain from old growth trees. So I split this piece on the band saw, and then made a sandwich of g10, black and orange. Had some cracks which I filled, and then tried to carve the front, then filled in with some tin oxide that glows well . I hope you like it.
> View attachment 380111
> View attachment 380112
> View attachment 380113
> View attachment 380114
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> View attachment 380118
> View attachment 380119


man that came out very cool


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Well here is my #3. Olive wood again from Trader Joe's cutting board. 12.99 each, good grain from old growth trees. So I split this piece on the band saw, and then made a sandwich of g10, black and orange. Had some cracks which I filled, and then tried to carve the front, then filled in with some tin oxide that glows well . I hope you like it.
> View attachment 380111
> View attachment 380112
> View attachment 380113
> View attachment 380114
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> View attachment 380118
> View attachment 380119


That’s pretty hard go wrong with olive 🫒 wood


----------



## msturm

skarrd said:


> NICE,like the "wrinckles" on the side there,is that from bending/twisting as it grew?


Yep. Snow load. Almost any sizable cottonwood fork has them and they are literally wrinkles on the actual stick.


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy smokes!!! Very nice fellas!!


----------



## Show Me Slings

So, this will be my #2 entry. I started this one on the 19th, and finished it this evening. 

I'm fairly happy with how it turned out, but finishing this one just got me fired up about building the next so I can make some improvements.  Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Portboy

Show Me Slings said:


> So, this will be my #2 entry. I started this one on the 19th, and finished it this evening.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with how it turned out, but finishing this one just got me fired up about building the next so I can make some improvements.  Hope you guys like it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 380151
> View attachment 380152
> View attachment 380146
> View attachment 380153
> View attachment 380148
> View attachment 380147
> View attachment 380149
> View attachment 380150
> View attachment 380145


That’s cool fella


----------



## DGBurns42

Cass said:


> Well here is my #3. Olive wood again from Trader Joe's cutting board. 12.99 each, good grain from old growth trees. So I split this piece on the band saw, and then made a sandwich of g10, black and orange. Had some cracks which I filled, and then tried to carve the front, then filled in with some tin oxide that glows well . I hope you like it.
> View attachment 380111
> View attachment 380112
> View attachment 380113
> View attachment 380114
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> View attachment 380118
> View attachment 380119


Cass, that thing is freaking gorgeous. I love my small frames and narrow gaps and that shape is perfect.

You'll have to let me know if it ever finds itself looking for a new owner!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Show Me Slings said:


> So, this will be my #2 entry. I started this one on the 19th, and finished it this evening.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with how it turned out, but finishing this one just got me fired up about building the next so I can make some improvements.  Hope you guys like it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 380151
> View attachment 380152
> View attachment 380146
> View attachment 380153
> View attachment 380148
> View attachment 380147
> View attachment 380149
> View attachment 380150
> View attachment 380145


Beautiful finish work on that one DG


----------



## Bill Hays

Next, the ironwood cut and rough shaped... fork and other pieces cut and fitted...
Ivory G10 liner will be file worked, and I need to cut a couple thin accent pieces to go on either side of the liner... note, holes for internal pins are ready, so next pics will be the glue up and how all the laminates fit together, along with the accent pieces not shown yet:


----------



## bottlecap

Made some more progress on #2 after the Thanksgiving dust settled, next some finishing touches on this and I've got to get goin on #1. Great day today....


----------



## bottlecap

.....


----------



## Cass

Nice!


----------



## skarrd

Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all


----------



## Bill Hays

Today did a little file work, glued up a black, red, black accent liner and made some skull hole fillers for when the attachment screw holes are filled... 
Progress so far:


----------



## Jcharmin92

Bill Hays said:


> Today did a little file work, glued up a black, red, black accent liner and made some skull hole fillers for when the attachment screw holes are filled...
> Progress so far:
> 
> View attachment 380262
> 
> View attachment 380263
> 
> View attachment 380264
> 
> View attachment 380265
> 
> View attachment 380266


Very nice glad to see you on sotm


----------



## andypandy1

Bill Hays said:


> Today did a little file work, glued up a black, red, black accent liner and made some skull hole fillers for when the attachment screw holes are filled...
> Progress so far:
> 
> View attachment 380262
> 
> View attachment 380263
> 
> View attachment 380264
> 
> View attachment 380265
> 
> View attachment 380266


Real nice Mr. Bill the file work on that scorpion is just lovely.


----------



## Slingshot28

Amazing work Bill!


----------



## Roll Fast

This is going to take some explaining.......
When I first started lurking around this forum, I did not build anything cause the slingshots with the very nicely tied on bands intimidated me. Had trouble figuring out how it was done and had trouble doing it neatly later. And the bands to pouch tie was even harder for me. Keep in mind I have old dairy farmer fingers. A lot of dexterity left a long time ago!
The woodworking part was pretty straightforward so this SOTM #3 Open Build is my take on what I should have done right away. If I'd only known then what I know now?????
A little laminating work on the frame with maple and walnut with a nice simple Tee style shape. Wrapped with a simple good quality paracord.
Binding post band retention - which is working way better than I would have thought. And is really easy both to build and to install the bands.
The pouch is tied on with simple cotton string with a single constrictor knot and a single square knot over the top.
Shoots beautifully, holds nice and is accurate. Easy to build and band. And is not the ugliest thing I've ever built.
90 mm x 130 mm x 13 mm thick with 18-12-260 0.5 mm Ignite latex bands and a homemade pouch from an old glove.
Not world class like some of the builds on here but it hits the theme or purpose very nicely. 
tx, Ed


----------



## Cass

I like it!!😁😁


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> This is going to take some explaining.......
> When I first started lurking around this forum, I did not build anything cause the slingshots with the very nicely tied on bands intimidated me. Had trouble figuring out how it was done and had trouble doing it neatly later. And the bands to pouch tie was even harder for me. Keep in mind I have old dairy farmer fingers. A lot of dexterity left a long time ago!
> The woodworking part was pretty straightforward so this SOTM #3 Open Build is my take on what I should have done right away. If I'd only known then what I know now?????
> A little laminating work on the frame with maple and walnut with a nice simple Tee style shape. Wrapped with a simple good quality paracord.
> Binding post band retention - which is working way better than I would have thought. And is really easy both to build and to install the bands.
> The pouch is tied on with simple cotton string with a single constrictor knot and a single square knot over the top.
> Shoots beautifully, holds nice and is accurate. Easy to build and band. And is not the ugliest thing I've ever built.
> 90 mm x 130 mm x 13 mm thick with 18-12-260 0.5 mm Ignite latex bands and a homemade pouch from an old glove.
> Not world class like some of the builds on here but it hits the theme or purpose very nicely.
> tx, Ed
> View attachment 380362


Looking great fella! Liking it


----------



## skarrd

Bill Hays said:


> Today did a little file work, glued up a black, red, black accent liner and made some skull hole fillers for when the attachment screw holes are filled...
> Progress so far:
> 
> View attachment 380262
> 
> View attachment 380263
> 
> View attachment 380264
> 
> View attachment 380265
> 
> View attachment 380266


Lookin Awesome,your skating pretty close to the wire lol


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> This is going to take some explaining.......
> When I first started lurking around this forum, I did not build anything cause the slingshots with the very nicely tied on bands intimidated me. Had trouble figuring out how it was done and had trouble doing it neatly later. And the bands to pouch tie was even harder for me. Keep in mind I have old dairy farmer fingers. A lot of dexterity left a long time ago!
> The woodworking part was pretty straightforward so this SOTM #3 Open Build is my take on what I should have done right away. If I'd only known then what I know now?????
> A little laminating work on the frame with maple and walnut with a nice simple Tee style shape. Wrapped with a simple good quality paracord.
> Binding post band retention - which is working way better than I would have thought. And is really easy both to build and to install the bands.
> The pouch is tied on with simple cotton string with a single constrictor knot and a single square knot over the top.
> Shoots beautifully, holds nice and is accurate. Easy to build and band. And is not the ugliest thing I've ever built.
> 90 mm x 130 mm x 13 mm thick with 18-12-260 0.5 mm Ignite latex bands and a homemade pouch from an old glove.
> Not world class like some of the builds on here but it hits the theme or purpose very nicely.
> tx, Ed
> View attachment 380362


Looks Great,just out of curiosity,what is the outside to outside dimensions on the fork tips?


----------



## Roll Fast

skarrd said:


> Looks Great,just out of curiosity,what is the outside to outside dimensions on the fork tips?


90 mm out to out with 20 mm wide tips.


----------



## blindshooter

msturm said:


> I would like to submit a second frame for your consideration. Cottonwood natural.
> 
> Build video from Nov 19:


Both are sweet Michael, but I think the targets you often shoot would freeze up in awe of your first entry!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter

Roll Fast said:


> This is going to take some explaining.......
> 
> No explanation needed, you have put together a beautiful, usable slingshot that most of us only wish we could make.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bottlecap

Finished up my second entry. Plenty of flaws but still pretty happy with it. First entry will be up tomorrow.

Cheap plywood & double HDPE stack for core, pine root finger grooves, palm swell from a random branch.
Used the same plywood to make the sunburst spacers in a chunk of mahogany for a little glam...2 Minwax stain, 2 Minwax poly on everything...

















































T


----------



## Bill Hays

Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too.

Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place.









Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins









Using abralon pads to keep from gouging... starts at 180 grit and goes to 500









Higher grit brings out the natural shine and luster of ironwood









time to put in the skull hole fillers


















First set of polish and then after that final fitting and repolishing after





































Tomorrow final fitting, and then polishing... will take pics of the final piece and hopefully some shooting if time permits!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Bill Hays said:


> Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too.
> 
> Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place.
> View attachment 380430
> 
> 
> Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins
> View attachment 380431
> 
> 
> Using abralon pads to keep from gouging... starts at 180 grit and goes to 500
> View attachment 380432
> 
> 
> Higher grit brings out the natural shine and luster of ironwood
> View attachment 380433
> 
> 
> time to put in the skull hole fillers
> View attachment 380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 380435
> 
> 
> First set of polish and then after that final fitting and repolishing after
> View attachment 380436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 380438
> 
> 
> View attachment 380439
> 
> 
> Tomorrow final fitting, and then polishing... will take pics of the final piece and hopefully some shooting if time permits!


Nice work bill!


----------



## Sandstorm

I hadn’t checked up much this month. Boy that was a mistake. There are some very cool things going on over here!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow you guys!!! 
Incredible jobs by everyone 🤠🍻


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bill Hays said:


> Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too.
> 
> Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place.
> View attachment 380430
> 
> 
> Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins
> View attachment 380431
> 
> 
> Using abralon pads to keep from gouging... starts at 180 grit and goes to 500
> View attachment 380432
> 
> 
> Higher grit brings out the natural shine and luster of ironwood
> View attachment 380433
> 
> 
> time to put in the skull hole fillers
> View attachment 380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 380435
> 
> 
> First set of polish and then after that final fitting and repolishing after
> View attachment 380436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 380438
> 
> 
> View attachment 380439
> 
> 
> Tomorrow final fitting, and then polishing... will take pics of the final piece and hopefully some shooting if time permits!


That Ironwood is pretty...


----------



## bottlecap

Here's my original entry, felt great on the first few shots. Certainly not pocket friendly, , but something different to mess with.
Used 1/8 crate ply, same as my other entry, and put in some thin cedar for variation. Just stacked, glued and shaped.
Tried putting a little black paint in some Minwax stain to get a somewhat charred look. I was afraid if I torched it I might compromise the glue.
Two coats of poly.
What a fun month this has been...good luck to all who submitted slings!

















































Tim


----------



## andypandy1

Bill Hays said:


> Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too.
> 
> Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place.
> View attachment 380430
> 
> 
> Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins
> View attachment 380431
> 
> 
> Using abralon pads to keep from gouging... starts at 180 grit and goes to 500
> View attachment 380432
> 
> 
> Higher grit brings out the natural shine and luster of ironwood
> View attachment 380433
> 
> 
> time to put in the skull hole fillers
> View attachment 380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 380435
> 
> 
> First set of polish and then after that final fitting and repolishing after
> View attachment 380436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 380438
> 
> 
> View attachment 380439
> 
> 
> Tomorrow final fitting, and then polishing... will take pics of the final piece and hopefully some shooting if time permits!


What a beauty of a scorp 🎯


----------



## Cass

Wow!! Holy shit!! Very nicely done.😁😁


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's some pics... done with my phone just before the shooting video... which is still loading... the only drawback to living in the country, slow internet.


----------



## Slingshot28

Beautiful slingshot Bill!


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> 90 mm out to out with 20 mm wide tips.


thanks


----------



## skarrd

Bill Hays said:


> Here's some pics... done with my phone just before the shooting video... which is still loading... the only drawback to living in the country, slow internet.
> 
> View attachment 380483
> 
> 
> View attachment 380484
> 
> 
> View attachment 380485
> 
> 
> View attachment 380486
> 
> 
> View attachment 380487


that is a BEAUTY for sure


----------



## skarrd

this is gonna be a Tough month for voters and judges,wow,some amazing slings this month


----------



## Slide-Easy

Bill Hays said:


> Here's some pics... done with my phone just before the shooting video... which is still loading... the only drawback to living in the country, slow internet.
> 
> View attachment 380483
> 
> 
> View attachment 380484
> 
> 
> View attachment 380485
> 
> 
> View attachment 380486
> 
> 
> View attachment 380487


That Ironwood sure is pretty...


----------



## Ryan43

Bill Hays said:


> Here's some pics... done with my phone just before the shooting video... which is still loading... the only drawback to living in the country, slow internet.
> 
> View attachment 380483
> 
> 
> View attachment 380484
> 
> 
> View attachment 380485
> 
> 
> View attachment 380486
> 
> 
> View attachment 380487


That thing is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Thank you, Guys... There were many beautiful slingshots this month... gonna be a tough call for the judges, which I don't envy in the least!




tool said:


> I have the best sessions when I put it all up in a single fluid motion. Pushing forward, pulling back, touching my cheekbone with the upper band, alignment set, release. All at once. When this all comes together, it's a flow, a tunnel.





Heifereye said:


> I'm trying to figure out how Bill adjust his slingshot for different distances while using the same anchor and sight reference.





Rb1984 said:


> Very good interview, bit I can't quite understand the Youtube translation some times.
> 
> At minute 53, what does Bill say about shooting with both eyes open? Does he recommend shooting the slingshot with both eyes open, or just with the dominant eye open?





andypandy1 said:


> What a beauty of a scorp 🎯





Cass said:


> Wow!! Holy shit!! Very nicely done.😁😁





Slingshot28 said:


> Beautiful slingshot Bill!





skarrd said:


> that is a BEAUTY for sure





Slide-Easy said:


> That Ironwood sure is pretty...





Ryan43 said:


> That thing is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay guys. Here is my entry!!! Oh crap. Today is the 12/1. 😳


----------



## Slingshot28

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay guys. Here is my entry!!! Oh crap. Today is the 12/1. 😳


Just thought the same thing 🤣


----------



## Reed Lukens

Well, this was one great month! THANKS everyone for turning this month into such a great competition. The November SOTM is officially over...
And we have 23 completed entries, so that means that we will all be voting in 3 separate polls that I will build today.
Once again, Great Job Everyone!
Here's the group pic for this month 🤠🍻


----------



## PrideProducts

Bill Hays said:


> Here's some pics... done with my phone just before the shooting video... which is still loading... the only drawback to living in the country, slow internet.
> 
> View attachment 380483
> 
> 
> View attachment 380484
> 
> 
> View attachment 380485
> 
> 
> View attachment 380486
> 
> 
> View attachment 380487


Love seeing your ideas and concepts come to life remember the first scorpion you made back in the day, great to see how its eveolved from there to this latest variation. The adjustable fork is a game changer for ttf in my opinion. 
Then the fancy file work and skull accents to top it off. Oh and that stunning piece of ironwood.

Great work Bill, your ideas coming to life with the help of the cnc machine is so cool to see. Feel like 12 year old me watching your youtube videos all over again haha.

Would you consider making me the fork section in right hand hold? (Just the black G10 sections) i really would like to make myself a frame and get shooting more regularly again. If you get the time to message me id really appreciate it bud.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

PrideProducts said:


> Love seeing your ideas and concepts come to life remember the first scorpion you made back in the day, great to see how its eveolved from there to this latest variation. The adjustable fork is a game changer for ttf in my opinion.
> Then the fancy file work and skull accents to top it off. Oh and that stunning piece of ironwood.
> 
> Great work Bill, your ideas coming to life with the help of the cnc machine is so cool to see. Feel like 12 year old me watching your youtube videos all over again haha.
> 
> Would you consider making me the fork section in right hand hold? (Just the black G10 sections) i really would like to make myself a frame and get shooting more regularly again. If you get the time to message me id really appreciate it bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


No problem Lewis. We'll get you taken care of


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Alright fellas, not sure mine belongs in here with y’all’s but here is my humble take on a John Jeffery’s Apex and a left handed Island Made Halbert combined into one frame.
> View attachment 379657
> View attachment 379658
> View attachment 379659
> View attachment 379660
> View attachment 379661
> View attachment 379662
> 
> View attachment 379663
> 
> Thanks for givin her a look.


That's a beauty my friend !! You have my vote!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

We have our winners, and what a great month it was! It took a lot of deliberating for the judges and it came down to each of them having our winners at the top of one of their lists. So each was the winner on one or more of the judges score cards and in the end they also tallied all of your individual votes.
Congratulations guys!
1st place) @Ibojoe 
2nd place) @Sharker 
3rd place) @andypandy1


----------



## Slingshot28

Congratulations you guys!


----------



## Roll Fast

Congratulations guys! 
Beautiful, creative work.


----------



## bottlecap

great job, congrats!


----------



## Island made

Awesome work fellas.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Guys and Great work Judges


----------



## Portboy

That’s was a good month guys . All awesome frames boys


----------



## bigdh2000

Nice work @Bill Hays


----------



## bigdh2000

Congrats to the winners. Sorry this is late and I have been MIA for a bit.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Bill Hays said:


> Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too.
> 
> Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place.
> View attachment 380430
> 
> 
> Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins
> View attachment 380431
> 
> 
> Using abralon pads to keep from gouging... starts at 180 grit and goes to 500
> View attachment 380432
> 
> 
> Higher grit brings out the natural shine and luster of ironwood
> View attachment 380433
> 
> 
> time to put in the skull hole fillers
> View attachment 380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 380435
> 
> 
> First set of polish and then after that final fitting and repolishing after
> View attachment 380436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380437
> 
> 
> View attachment 380438
> 
> 
> View attachment 380439
> 
> 
> Tomorrow final fitting, and then polishing... will take pics of the final piece and hopefully some shooting if time permits!


Absolutely gorgeous Bill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys, and congrats to the winners.


----------

